# What to..........



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I choose pellets!!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Its best to feed your P's a variety otherwise they may not be getting all the nutrients and whatever they need! Think about giving them krill or beefheart, and someother stuff every now and then


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

good luck in getting him to feed off of those...


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

they've been eating feeders!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> they've been eating feeders!!


 I was talking about the pellets..


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

HBH super cichlid sinking pellets!!


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

I agree in variety. I vote feeders and pellets!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

pelets and feeders, and i would feed them other things as well. like krill, shrimp, beefheart, ect..


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

And I would feed them feeders more than once a month.

Along with the other stuff mentioned by others.

Jeffrey


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Pellets and feeders









Feed them other things also as mentioned above.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

pellets and feeders. It will help if you give a variety of pellets, krill, fish, shrimp etc...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you don't mind feeding him no feeders, I'd go with pellets and other prepared foods (you know which) - pellets are healthy, but not as the only food source, since they don't contain everything a nutricious piranha diet should include, imo...

Just vary: pellets the one time, other food items the other time









*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would def feed pellets, BUT would also give (quarentined) feeders once a mont. It'll be good for their excercise and would help kepp the Fury within.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

i will do that!!


----------

